# Army.ca member Jim Seggie among group awarded Medals of Bravery



## Old Sweat (25 Sep 2010)

The following story produced by CTV Winnipeg is reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act. Well done to all.

*Nine people to receive medals of bravery for rescue efforts in fiery Headingley crash*

The crash in Headingley claimed the lives of three people in October 2007.
Updated: Fri Sep. 24 2010 12:13:09 

ctvwinnipeg.ca

Medals of bravery are being given to nine people for their rescue efforts after a fiery vehicle crash in Headingley in October 2007. 

Rescuers freed a young girl and worked to save others. Three people perished from the crash. 

A vehicle rear-ended a taxi and then hit an oncoming car on the Trans-Canada Highway in the incident.

Five people nearby stopped and tried to pull a couple from the second vehicle hit in the crash, but flames and smoke made it too difficult. 

One rescuer managed to break through the rear window of the car and was able to free a young girl. 

Four other people ripped out parts of the dashboard of another vehicle and managed to pull out the driver, who had been trapped by debris. The vehicle swiftly burst into flames, said officials. 

Three Canadian Forces members and an RCMP officer are among the nine being honoured with the medals of bravery. 

The nine people include: 

Joseph Henry Roland Bouliane, Winnipeg, 

Major William Robertson Green, Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan 

Blair William Allan Hockin, M.B., Portage La Prairie 

RCMP Const. Alfred Douglas Lavallee, Winnipeg 

Sergeant Joseph Kenneth Penman, Winnipeg 

Master Warrant Officer Hamish Seggie, Winnipeg 

Warrant Officer Shaun Spence, Ottawa, Ontario 

Abebe Yohannes, Brandon 

Herman Zarbel, Winnipeg 

All nine people will receive their medals from the Governor General at a later date.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Sep 2010)

Thanks. One correction;

WO Shaun "Crawdaddy" Spence is from Winnipeg. At least he was last time I checked.... ;D


----------



## mariomike (25 Sep 2010)

Congratulations to Jim, and all involved! 
Thank-you for posting that.


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2010)

Congrats Jim!!

 :cheers:


----------



## Journeyman (25 Sep 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Rifleman62 (25 Sep 2010)

Congrats to all.


----------



## Edward Campbell (25 Sep 2010)

Well done, Jim. It's good that your heroism, and that of your colleagues, is finally and formally recognized.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Sep 2010)

Congrats Jim!


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Congrats Jim!



ditto!!


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Sep 2010)

Congrats Jim, and to the rest of the brave individuals listed!


----------



## Occam (25 Sep 2010)

Bravo Zulu, Jim and all the other most deserving recipients!


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Sep 2010)

I saw that announcement yesterday. Congratulations Jim, and all the rest. Well done and deserved.


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Sep 2010)

Very well deserved (and long overdue) recognition to all concerned. I may have too much imagination for my own good, but it must have seemed like a scene from the gates of Hades with the vehicles burning and exploding and the confusion and the casualties.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Sep 2010)

Congratulations Jim and to the others also.


----------



## Strike (25 Sep 2010)

Congrats Jim.  Job well done.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Sep 2010)

Well done to all.  And a special "BZ" to Jim "Hamish" Seggie.  Or is that Hamish "Jim" Seggie?  It matters not!  MWO Seggie, MB, CD.  It has a very nice ring to it!


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2010)

Congrats to all, and a extra dollop of congrats to Jim!  

Edited to add citation from G-G's news release:


> Joseph Henry Roland Bouliane, M.B., Winnipeg, Manitoba
> Major William Robertson Green, M.B., C.D., Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan
> Blair William Allan Hockin, M.B., Portage La Prairie, Manitoba
> RCMP Constable Alfred Douglas Lavallee, M.B., Winnipeg, Manitoba
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Sep 2010)

Congrats to Jim and the others!  Well done!!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (25 Sep 2010)

Very well done , Jim!


----------



## AmmoTech90 (25 Sep 2010)

Congratulations Jim,

Well done!


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Sep 2010)




----------



## Good2Golf (25 Sep 2010)

Jim, most importantly, thank you for your actions.  Folks will often say it's something they just did, but it's important to recognize those whose instinct is to help others even if that means placing themselves in danger.  Thanks once again.

Secondly, good to see that you and the others are being recognized by the People of Canada.  Took a bit of time, but the system...and the People...came through. BZ!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Sep 2010)

Well done Jim!


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Sep 2010)

Good on ya, Jim!


----------



## readytogo (25 Sep 2010)

Congragulations Mr. Seggie and to the others involved :cheers:


----------



## medicineman (25 Sep 2010)

Excellent work Jim  .

MM


----------



## Armymedic (25 Sep 2010)

Well done Jim, damn good work by all.

Guess there is a little girl with a few more "god" parents now, huh?


----------



## Kirkhill (25 Sep 2010)

Well done to you Jim, and to all the rest.

Thanks, Chris.

PS - for how do you use the godforsaken southron name of Jim rather than that fine Gaelic appelation you were given  ;D


----------



## cn (25 Sep 2010)

well done Jim et al.  Congrats.


----------



## TheHead (25 Sep 2010)

Grats Jim!


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Sep 2010)

"The bravest are surely those who have the clearest vision of what is before them, glory and danger alike, and yet notwithstanding, go out to meet it.”

Thucydides http://thinkexist.com/quotes/thucydides/

Well done to the bravest!


----------



## brihard (25 Sep 2010)

Jim, very well done to you and the others, and thanks for actually doing something. Likely you take it for granted that you acted, but because you did there's someone out there who will always remember just how significant an act it was.

Well deserved recognition, and thanks.


----------



## Scott (25 Sep 2010)

It's never something you "just do". You might not recall feeling fear or any concern about consequences but it still takes someone special to jump to the aid of others.

Jim, thank you for taking action.

Well done to all.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Sep 2010)

Very well done to Jim and the others.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Sep 2010)

Well done Jim.  You are an example to us all.  BZ!


----------



## opp550 (25 Sep 2010)

Thank you Jim and the others for your service to the people of Canada


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Sep 2010)

BZ to all.


----------



## Lineman (26 Sep 2010)

Is this the Sargent Joe Penman who is a reservist in Wpg? 

If so I'm not surprised Joe would not hesitate to act in a situation like this. I've had Joe work for me in his civilian job. His excellent work ethic, leadership, and professionalism  are, I'm sure, a result of his time with the CF. Well done Joe!


----------



## larry Strong (26 Sep 2010)

Congrats to all.


----------



## danchapps (26 Sep 2010)

This is a post I made on facebook yesterday, forgot to repost here:

"Congratulations to Jim on his award. Well deserved indeed. Bravo Zulu."

BZ Jim, Canada is lucky to have men like you serving her.


----------



## exspy (26 Sep 2010)

Jim,

I can do no more than to continue to echo the sentiments of everyone here who has posted on this thread before me.

_Courage is rightly esteemed the first of human qualities because it is the quality which guarantees all others.

    * Winston Churchill
_
_Courage is being scared to death— and saddling up anyway.

    * John Wayne
_
Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## Drummy (26 Sep 2010)

Congratulations Hamish. This is the sort of thing that makes us all proud.   

All the best    Drummy


----------



## sean m (26 Sep 2010)

Congrats Jim!!  

Well Done!!


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Sep 2010)

Lineman said:
			
		

> Is this the Sargent Joe Penman who is a reservist in Wpg?
> 
> If so I'm not surprised Joe would not hesitate to act in a situation like this. I've had Joe work for me in his civilian job. His excellent work ethic, leadership, and professionalism  are, I'm sure, a result of his time with the CF. Well done Joe!



Yes this is that Joe Penman. He is one of the best!!


----------



## Arctic Acorn (26 Sep 2010)

MWO Seggie: I only know you from your posts on this site. But, from those, I am not in the least surprised that you would do something like this. 

Well done, all.


----------



## gaspasser (26 Sep 2010)

beer thing gone...
Congrats to all involved...
That Others May Live could easily be the CF motto for all the brave acts our folks do~~~


----------



## HollywoodHitman (26 Sep 2010)

BZ Jim and the rest. Congratulations and thank you.

Cheers!


----------



## crooks.a (27 Sep 2010)

Congratulations to Jim and the other eight people involved.


----------



## Petard (27 Sep 2010)

Congratulations to all involved
Jim, outstanding!


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Sep 2010)

Thanks very much. I would be remiss if I didn't mention that there were nine of us receiving this. Three of us (Joe Penman, Shaun Spence and I) are Royal Winnipeg Rifles. Mr Blair Hockin iis a retired Reg Force Medic.


----------



## Danjanou (28 Sep 2010)

Bravo Zulu Jim and the others.


----------



## Redeye (28 Sep 2010)

BZ Jim, I missed this when it was posted originally!  I'm not the least bit surprised that you would put your own safety & comfort second to an effort to help someone else in their time of need, and I'm glad there are people in the world like that, we're all better off for it.


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Sep 2010)

BZ to you Jim, and the others, Canada is a richer country for having people like you and them in it.


----------



## pbi (29 Sep 2010)

Well done. If only there were more people willing to take risk on behalf of others as you and your fellow rescuers did, this country and this world would be a much better place.

Cheers


----------



## gun runner (1 Oct 2010)

Congratulations to you MWO, and also to the brave comrades who were also with you.Not many people out there will do what you all did.Kudos.Ubique  :yellow: :nod:


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Oct 2010)

Thank you very much, but there are also several deserving members that have been awarded the MSM:

http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=13884

Chief Warrant Officer Robert Daly, M.S.M., C.D.
Sergeant Marie Renay Groves, M.S.M., C.D.
Lieutenant-Colonel Duart Paul Townsend, M.S.M., C.D.
Master Warrant Officer John William Hooyer, M.S.M., C.D.  (aka "head and a half") - who is now Captain Hooyer aka "Captain Head and a Half
Corporal Derick Lewis, M.S.M.


Well done. I'm proud to serve with all of you!


----------



## Civvymedic (1 Oct 2010)

Congrats Jim,

  I received the Medal of Bravery in 2007. It's an incredible experience, going to Ottawa, meeting the GG (The new one for you). Something my family and I will alway's remember.

  I believe you still get 3 guests. We had dinner at the Marriott restaurant above the hotel the night before the ceremony. Was excellent. Enjoy, you deserve it.


----------



## ArmyRick (9 Oct 2010)

Good job, Jim (My old mentor). Good job to the other guys as well.

When did John Hooyer become a Captain? Is he still patricia?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Feb 2011)

Bump.....from Army News

Tuesday, February 15, 2011

Winnipeg, Manitoba — It was a nightmare scene that took the lives of three people. But two lives were saved that day, thanks to the actions of an RCMP constable, a few civilians and the quick response of several members of the Royal Winnipeg Rifles (R Wpg Rif). 







Sgt Joseph Penman, R Wpg Rif, receives the Commissioner's Commendation for Bravery from RCMP Commissioner William J.S. Elliott. 

On December 10, 2010, these heroes were awarded the Commissioner’s Commendation for Bravery – the highest recognition the RCMP can give them. 

“We don’t normally give this to members of the Canadian Forces and it’s a special honour to do it today,” said RCMP Commissioner William Elliott. 

Trapped

Sergeant Joseph Penman, Warrant Officer Shaun Spence and Master Warrant Officer Hamish (Jim) Seggie of the R Wpg Rif were en route to Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Shilo, Manitoba for routine training when they came upon a road accident. RCMP Constable Alfred Lavallee was trying to free the people trapped inside the burning vehicles. 





WO Shaun Spence, R Wpg Rif, receives the Commissioner's Commendation for Bravery from RCMP Commissioner William J.S. Elliott.

 “It was so bright,” said Sgt Penman. “I don’t really remember the heat or the smoke, but it was the brightest thing I’ve ever seen.” 

The three members, without any concern for their own safety, began pulling at the engulfed vehicles with their bare hands. MWO Seggie pulled pieces of one vehicle’s dashboard apart with nothing but his hands to free a man trapped inside. Sgt Penman and WO Spence, both using a pry bar and their bare hands, tried desperately to pull the van’s burning door open. 

Quick response

As a result of their quick actions, a young girl and a man are alive today. 

“They showed outstanding bravery and courage, in smoke so thick and black you could barely see,” said Corps Sergeant-Major Gene Maeda, Master of Ceremonies for the awarding of the Commissioner’s Commendation. 

All three members credit their training for their ability to jump into action.





MWO Hamish (Jim) Seggie, Joint Personnel Support Unit Prairie Region and R Wpg Rif member, receives the Commissioner's Commendation for Bravery from RCMP Commissioner William J.S. Elliott. 

“We didn’t even have to think, you just act,” said MWO Seggie. “With these men from my unit, I knew I could trust them to be doing what they needed to do.”

Torn

The three soldiers remain torn about what happened that day. Although they acted quickly, the fire was too intense to save everyone and finally drove them back. 

“We didn’t want to give up,” said WO Spence. “Eventually, Constable Lavallee pulled us back because of the danger.” 

When it was all done, these three men—who had just done an incredibly brave and selfless thing—simply continued on to CFB Shilo for their training, as scheduled. 

“We just focused on the weekend,” said Sgt Penman. “We didn’t really talk about it at all.”

Article by Lt Donna Riguidel, 17 Wing Public Affairs
Photos by Cpl Bill Gomm 
Project Number: 10-0876


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Feb 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Bump.....from Army News
> “We don’t normally give this to members of the Canadian Forces and it’s a special honour to do it today,” said RCMP Commissioner William Elliott.
> Project Number: 10-0876



I can't say anything more than what has been said in this thread.
I'm pretty goddamn proud to live in a country populated with people like you, and your brethren, Mr. Seggie.


HS


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Feb 2011)

Bravo Zulu.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Feb 2011)

Thank you very much. I am truly honoured to serve with such good people as Joe Penman and Shaun Spence.


----------



## Dissident (16 Feb 2011)

> MWO Seggie pulled pieces of one vehicle’s dashboard apart with nothing but his hands to free a man trapped inside.



Stud.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Feb 2011)

Congradulations Jim to you all on the recognition.  

Although, you all have just blown the myth away that Snr NCO's don't have any backbones as they are removed when they reach that exalted strata.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Feb 2011)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Stud.



I had my Gerber to help, plus Mr. Blair Hocken, former CF Medic. And from what I hear, is re enrolling.


----------

